# Anxiety with traveling....Help me !!



## jblarson (Oct 23, 2002)

I have been diagnosed with IBS-C/D. Just driving to work (18 miles) is an experience. Once I get there I am normally fine the rest of the day. Even on the drive home, I'm ok. Sometimes I dont even get out of my driveway before I'm back in the house with cramping and a bm.Then....10 minutes later I'm on the road, between cities, no bathroom, and the cramping starts up again.I have made some changes in the last 4 days. I dont eat after 6:30pm, no soda pop, at least 60 oz of water a day, and trying at least to walk 4 or miles a day (1 hr). I would like to do some of my walking in the morning, but I cant get too far from the house. Today has been a good day so far(no problem getting to work). I just get real nervous when going anywhere. I think I have some anxiety, but not sure how I should approach the dr's about it. A couple of years ago, I was taking Effexor. It really made me feel weird and I didnt take it very long. Maybe I should have stayed with it. The side effects couldnt have lasted too long.Leaving for Florida on vacation friday. I am real nervous about the trip.Someone help me. If I have anxiety, what should I be taking to relax.J.B.


----------



## AntonioRI (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey JB! Only a doctor can Dx Anxiety so talk to a Psych MD. Remember to be completely honest with all of your symtoms. I know it can be embarassing, but a right Dx will get you on the road to recovery. I was diagnosed with OCD and Generalized Anxiety Disorder. I'm having luck with breathing/meditation excercises and Paxil. If I ever get the time I'm planning on restarting a monthly counseling schedule.A good question to ask yourself is does anxiety prevent you from doing things you want or need to do? If so, you may have an anxiety disorder. Check out WebMD.com and look up anxiety for more information. Let me know how you make out! Good luck! I'm pulling for ya!


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

J.B., you sound pretty much like me. I'd like to make a suggestion if I may. The idea of walking in the morning is a great one. If you cannot go far away from home you could alternate the route, find a walking machine or exercise tape. When I used to do exercise in the morning it helped with the way my tummy felt when leaving for class.I have a thing for cars... just as you explained. You are not alone.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2002)

Antonio gave you good advice, JB..... get a realtime diagnosis... and from there, you can supplement your treatment/therapy from what you learn here.Medication is sometimes needed to quell anxiety, at least in the beginning for a minimum course of 6 months... but not alwaysHypnotherapy and biofeedback therapy are good ways to learn to relax.Cognitive behavioral therapy with a licenced behavioral health practitioner is also extremely beneficial and the therapist doesn't have to be a doctor... mine is a social worker who uses hypnosis.Let us know how you are doing, Evie


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2002)

P.S. JB... between now and Friday..... do what I do when I am about to perform at a dance concert .... just don't eat much for about 3 days and (sorry folks) literally C**P it all out before you go... and while you're flying or driving, eat & drink minimally.... that works for me. Good Luck this Friday!Evie


----------



## bloomers (Apr 19, 1999)

JB - Hope your trip goes well. Let us know how you did.


----------



## msmith16 (Nov 7, 2002)

I can definitely relate!!! I have had a long commute for years and always had problems. Even if I made it to work, the walk in to the office was always a problem.Eventually, I bought a full size van and put a porta-potty in it. I have small children, who frequently have to use the potty, so I have an excuse when someone asks about it. And, I find that having it with me helps reduce some of my anxiety. It's lousy, but at least if I REALLY have to go, I can park away from people and use the potty. It's saved me a few times when I was in a business park where you can't get in to the restrooms unless you have a badge.Good luck! And pack the Immodium!


----------



## jblarson (Oct 23, 2002)

My trip went well to Florida. Although the anxiety and nerves set in when flying out of Kansas City and with the returning flight also. I drank alot of beer there so the nerves were pretty relaxed the whole week. I also did not eat much before the flight to Orlando.Just thought I would let everyone know that the trip was good. I am also on xanax now for anxiety. Time well tell.Jay


----------



## bloomers (Apr 19, 1999)

Jay,I'm glad to hear your trip went well. Did you have a great time?How do you like the Xanax? I find it soooo helpful. I oftentimes break the pill up and only take 1/4 or 1/8 of the dose and find that enough to quell my anxiety. Anyway, welcome back and congrats on going.


----------

